
China closes WeChat account in crackdown on anti-American fake news - lvturner
https://www.scmp.com/economy/china-economy/article/3086073/china-shuts-down-wechat-social-media-account-claiming-us
======
wireddevs
So who exactly are the baddies?

~~~
segfaultbuserr
The fake news. Or, to be precise, Internet-enabled populists (it doesn't
automatically make the government of China or WeChat good, of course).

I think this is an interesting case that makes a point - on one hand, it's now
a general consensus that a large volume of fact-free, manipulative posts
online are harmful and many argue that responsible platforms should not host
(or at least not to promote) them, but the very same countermeasures that
governments and platforms took against them can be abused to suppress
legitimate speech and social movements.

~~~
salawat
Which is why I'll accept the fake news omnipresence given widespread emphasis
on research and corroboration skills over telling the government or companies
to police it any day. It's like a new coming of age. The dawning of
realization that people on the Internet are happy to lie to or manipulate you.

